# African Cichlids



## PatronusBestia (May 3, 2005)

A friend of mine wants to put african cichlids in a 55 gal tank, but only wants the most colorful ones. One of each, like one blue, one yellow, one red......
I don't know much about african cichlids, since i'm keeping mostly south american fish.
But I have a gut feeling that this might not be a good idea. Mostly only the males are that colorful and how are they supposed to co-exist, being crammed together like that without killing each other?

Do you have any suggestions to what she can put in her tank that is very colorful and don't leave her with a bunch of dead or injured fish?
I will convey your suggestions to her and hope she'll listen.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

You easily can! just need lots not two or three.

Red-Eureka Red or Eureka Red Albino
Yellow-Aulo. Maleri, Aulo. Baenschi, Aulo. Lemon Jake
Blue-Ngara Flametail, Sci. Fryeri, Aulo. Blue Regal
Mixed Colors-Bi color 500, Aulo. Lwanda Red Top

I would suggest getting 6-8 males for that tank and if you do not get them all at same time, rearrange your tank each time you put new ones in until your fully stocked as then each needs to re-establish dominancy.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, just get a large number of the fish you want and it should all work out.
What's the filter like? Do you know what type and size?
Adding groups is a lot better than adding them one at a time. If you only put 3 fish in say every 2 weeks, then they'll be fighting all the time. It's best to buy about 10 fish at a time so they all know each other and don't feel threatened by newcomers, just like people!


----------



## Lisachromis (Jan 19, 2005)

If they are around, something like Pseudotropheus saulosi would be good. Males are black and blue, and the females are orange-yellow. VERY pretty little mbuna.


----------



## PatronusBestia (May 3, 2005)

Thank you for your suggestions. I will convey them to her. So far she hasn't bought any fish, because she needed to use her "fish money" to pay the vet when her cat got sick.
The filter on the tank is a whisper hang on.
At the moment she only has a 4inch pleco in the tank. Can he stay in when she gets the other fish?

Thanks again for your help


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Yea he'll be fine.


----------

